
Elon says Tesla received 146,000 orders for its Cybertruck after botched debut - oblib
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/23/elon-musk-says-tesla-has-received-146000-orders-for-its-cybertruck.html
======
oblib
Personally I think the design is striking, but neither beautiful nor
functional as a "Pickup Truck".

It will stand out on the streets and in a parking lot though so I'm not
surprised at the number of initial orders. I suspect we'll see them more often
parked outside a trendy restaurant than a lumber yard.

~~~
goshx
“nor functional”

Why? Doesn’t it have a bigger bed, extra space, and a lot more than regular
trucks? It even has an air compressor and outlets.

~~~
happytiger
Well I don’t think it’s quite so black and white. There are some neat things
you can get on this but it’s not revolutionary.

But air compressors are a 250 add on to any truck and 500-700 for a really
good one that can handle serious work.

The bed is the equivalent to a short bed, but a little wider. It basically has
a built in tonneau cover.

The outlet comes standard on a lot of trucks too. What’s behind it battery-
wise is a lot bigger.

Frankly, it’s a cool design, but it does feel like folks are overdoing the
“better than existing pickups by a wide margin” part.

Can you imagine picking up your co-workers at 3:30 to roll up to a job site in
this at 4:30am to do concrete? It’s possible, but it’s going to take a
cultural shift. The one thing I have heard from folks who buy trucks for work
that I know is that thing has city slicker dna in the current market.

Some probably can see rolling up to the job site... that shift may be
underway... like I said... not so black and white.

~~~
goshx
I guess my point is: it has at least all the features that make other trucks
functional. Why wouldn’t this be functional? Because of the way it looks?

------
hos234
He did manage to generate a whole bunch of press. I can't remember when I last
read an article about a new Truck.

~~~
smt88
It's possible that anything Tesla introduces will be controversial because
Musk and the company have created so much controversy, and that's what
resulted in the press.

It's also possible the design was partly responsible, but I think even a
boring-looking vehicle would've gotten just as much coverage.

I saw tons of stories about Rivian and its trucks, so I think people are
hungry for a super-powerful electric truck.

~~~
hos234
Musk is all about Mass Marketing - larger the acquired audience larger the
sales, and he clearly does that better than most.

